# Caluking instead of grouting tile in shower?



## Bill_Vincent (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but caulking the grout joints in this case is going to be akin to putting a bandaid on a gash thaat requires stitches. The fact that the joints are cracking and showing signs of mildew are only the symptom-- not the problem. There's a good chance it's time for an overhaul. One way or the other, caulking will only hide the problem while it gets worse.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

http://forum.doityourself.com/showthread.php?t=336890


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

KansasWind said:


> I do not want any mildew/mold or discoloration growth in the future.


Eventually, all tiled wet areas are going to get one or a combination of all of the above, to what extent depends on how well it is maintained.
Using caulking will create more problems tha it solves for sure. The best solution is to take your time on one wall at a time, removing all of the old grout, and regrouting with new non sanded grout.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Feb 20, 2008)

troubleseeker said:


> Eventually, all tiled wet areas are going to get one or a combination of all of the above


Horsehockey. Not if it's installed correctly, it won't, especially if there's a good ventilation system.

it's misinformation like this that causes people to shy away from tile when there's absolutely no reason for it!


----------



## MD_Tile (Mar 30, 2008)

adequate ventilation as well as a good waterproof vapor barrier such as kerdi should help along with a grout sealer to help prevent penetration into the grout. ventilating fans should be left on until steam ond moisture are eliminated from the area. People frequently turn off the fan as soon as they leave the area typically because alot of fans are on the same switch as the light and we get used to turning off lights when we leave a room. when the fan is shut off prior to eliminating all the moisture/steam, it will leave droplets of water against the ceiling. sometimes the fans are simply to weak to draw in all the moisture. you might consider wiping down your shower after each use or installing a better fan if you see the exhaust fan you have doesn't do the job.


----------

